# Bild aus Bilder-Programm



## kingminos (1. Mai 2008)

Hi

Ich kann leider nichts dergleichen finden aber vllt habt ihr ja irgendwelche Programme. ICh suche ein Programm mit welchem man aus vielen einzel Bilder ein großes macht. Das heisst ich gebe dem Programm ein Bild vor welches erstellt werden soll und gebe ich ihm gleichzeitig die Bilder vor die als Pixel verwendet werden sollen.
ICh weiss allerdings nicht ob es ein Programm gibt. Ich weiss aber das es sowas mal für die Editor gab der macht Bilder aus Zeichen. Wenn ihr irgendetwas wisst dann bitte her damit 

Vielen Dank schonmal

Minos


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Mai 2008)

Oh ja,

ein solches Programm suche ich auch, um eine feine Kollage zu erstellen. Außer dem überteuerten Photoshop, ist mir bisher nichts zu Gesicht gekommen.

Ein vernünftiges Programm für diesen Effekt suche ich ebenfalls vergebens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingminos (2. Mai 2008)

Wusste garnicht das das mit Photoshop geht. Naja muss ich mal meinen Bekannten fragen der hat zwar ne ältere Version.

Aber interessiert an einem Programm bin ich denoch, also informationen vor


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Mai 2008)

kingminos schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das das mit Photoshop geht. Naja muss ich mal meinen Bekannten fragen der hat zwar ne ältere Version.
> 
> Aber interessiert an einem Programm bin ich denoch, also informationen vor



Ok, die kannst zum Beispiel eine astronomisch hohe Auflösung bei Photoshop angeben und schiebst nach und nach die Bilder hinein. Sobald du fertig bist, schneidest du die Bilder einfach zu und speicherst sie als ein Ganzes ab.

Ein Haufen Arbeit, aber die bisher naheliegendste Lösung.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Mai 2008)

Evtl. hilft euch das ja weiter:
Foto-Mosaik | Mosaik-Gallerie

Oder googelt mal nach Mosaik bzw. Mosaic, da gibt es sicher noch mehr!


----------



## kingminos (4. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank das war genau das was ich gesucht habe. Die Datei ist zwar 100 MB groß aber sonst läuft das sehr gut.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass das Mosaik heisst hätte ich es auch so gefunden


----------

